# 2015 Blizzard



## Ariens Company (Nov 1, 2013)

We have been watching all the snow falling in the Northeast Region and have seen a lot of great pictures and videos of your Ariens snow blower in action. If you have any pictures and/or videos we can share, please post them below.

I also would like to include a link to our Customer Service area in case you have any questions about your unit. There are some helpful tips provided in this link that are good to be aware of as you prepare your snow blower.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Mary Lyn


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Mary Lyn! I just posted to Ariens facebook page, a thread with videos from the Blizzard. Love my Ariens fleet! Oh and I'd also love an Ariens beanie!


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Here are some pics from today with my new Ariens 921038 Platinum SHO 24" 


























Ed...


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*I'm feeling a great sense of accomplishment as daylight fades*

My dynamic duo:










Almost down to bare pavement:










It's been a GREAT day. And the machines didn't miss a beat. The Path Pro continues to impress - - can't wait for the next storm


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Mary Lyn, 
This is my '62 10ML60 in action with a bucket full of snow. Would be honored to be on the facebook page. (someone posted my video up there last year, was a great surprise!)


----------



## Johnny_W (Jan 5, 2015)

Here's a video of my 2014 ariens deluxe 28 digging through some pretty deep snow!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Johnny_W said:


> Here's a video of my ariens digging through some pretty deep snow!
> http://youtu.be/VMYru7Vl_Ks


Nice Johnny. Looks like your where moving some snow with ease!


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Johnny_W said:


> Here's a video of my ariens digging through some pretty deep snow!
> http://youtu.be/VMYru7Vl_Ks


Man that thing sure moves the snow! Don't be trying that with a Honda.....you'd still be out there blowin'!!  You're blowing deeper snow at a faster pace than 



 one or 



 one or 



 one.


----------



## Ariens Company (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the pictures and videos. You guys do some great work, and I have been enjoying all of your posts. 

You all have such a wide range of units going back to 1962 - and some long driveways - Awesome!

I liked the above comment . . . "Can't wait for the next snow" . . . as that means more pictures and videos!!!

If you posted above and would like an Ariens beanie, please send me a private message with your contact information, so I can send you one 

Thanks.

Mary Lyn


----------



## f2benny (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's short video I took a couple years ago after a big storm. Machine is still going strong. I bought it new in 1978.


----------



## rfsdave (Mar 9, 2015)

Feb 2015


Feb 2015


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*as the sun sets on the 2014/2015 season...*

I'm wondering what Mother Nature has planned for next winter. We'll probably end up with nothing


----------



## AriensSnowman (Dec 9, 2014)

After these past couple of winters the next person who mentions global warming I'm going to punch!


----------



## stanz (Mar 17, 2015)

*1962 10m-l60*

This is me cutting through a plow packed snow bank to make room for trash cans. It's a 1962 10M-L60 with no front guards. I prefer to run my early machines this way, they cut into snow banks a lot easier. No pesky safety guards to get into the way.


----------

